# WTF My W8 has a bad coil pack too!



## drplastic (May 21, 2002)

Well title says it all. Pulled onto a street on Tuesday and lost power big time. The MIL light came on flashing with a vengence. Dealer said it was the no. 4 cylinder coil pack. Has anyone had this happen to their W8 too! 
I guess the W8 is no longer immune to the systemic coil pack problem that is plaguing VW. 
http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif







http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif 

The dealer was way cool. I arrived unanounced at the dealership after being dropped off by a fellow co-worker and they had a rental car there waiting for me! They said it would be 2-3 weeks due to the "back log". I got my car back the next day running like a stuck pig! They said the info they got was for the 1.8t coils and mistook mine for a 1.8t hence the anticipated long wait. They gave me a Saturn L200 for a rental. better than a Ford Focus! 
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## ike (Mar 31, 2001)

*Re: WTF My W8 has a bad coil pack too! (drplastic)*

Sorry to hear about it. But just like any car, they all have their issues.
What I'm trying to understand, is how the hell did they mistook it for a 1.8t coilpack?? They can't be that similar.
Also, how is the L200. Quite a difference from the w8 I bet.


----------



## 155VERT83 (Aug 1, 2000)

*Re: WTF My W8 has a bad coil pack too! (drplastic)*

After the coil pack repair fails, standby for the dealer to pull the ECU and send it to Germany b/c of faulty software. http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------

